# [FIX] Samsung J7 Custom Binary blocked by FRP Lock



## pavstar619 (Oct 19, 2015)

Hi guys, since I tend to do a lot of rooting stuff this was the first time it EVER happened to me. Same thing happened to Samsung S6 Users as far as googled, here's a link: http://forum.xda-developers.com/tmo...ompletely-bricked-s6-edge-g925t-help-t3146069
So basically if u get locked out of ur phone then don't panic (I did lol) :fingers-crossed: and *Just flash the Stock Firmware using Odin*.  Peace out
P.S. I don't know how but my customized stock ROM's still standing lol no wipe or factory reset. I'm just happy to turn on my home screen again


----------



## edwardmarin (Jan 19, 2016)

how to unlock the costum-binary blocked by RFP lock pls.. give me responds


----------



## jadefabella17 (Feb 9, 2016)

pavstar 619
i read the forums and i still didnt get the instructions? can you explain it much clearer for me? I would really appreciate it. my phone is working well until i decided to back up my data and found out that i cant enter TWRP.what can i do to fix this? thanks.


----------



## PalmCentro (Feb 9, 2016)

If you want to flash a custom kernel or recovery to your phone you need to enable OEM unlocking in developer options 
Even if you root with kingroot you should always have OEM unlocking enabled


----------



## jadefabella17 (Feb 9, 2016)

thanks newyork but i already have a recovery but it is not working i just want to know how to get it fixed. sorry for noob question.


----------



## jhaymatthew (Apr 10, 2016)

How to fix Custom Binary block by FRP Block with my Samsung J7..? Please..


----------



## purpleviggie (Dec 20, 2016)

*frp unlocked*

l'am having difficulty on rooting my phone. when l try to install the recovery mode using odin it always failed with a message FRP on


----------



## afshkh (May 31, 2017)

*SOLVED*

Hello
I had the same problem in last 4 days. I checked all of ways  I found in internet. Using Kie3 was not successful.
and waiting for 72 hours didn't work too.
Finally i found the way in this  video: .......
i did it. I went to sammobile.com and download a the file associated to J700F  and installed in my phone  by ODIN software. It worked, my mobile phone is  working now.....and good news.... none of my apps erased and nothing  deleted. it is  strange . because in youtube video the guy said it will reset to Factory default.... but it didn't happen for me and nothing reset. this is the procedure:
go to sammobile.com or any other site you know...and download Firmware of your moble phone. (model of my mobile is  SM-J00f/DS  and then I found this  file for it:
J700FXXU4BQC6_J700FOJV4BQC6_THR_2.zip
in this download address: 
notice: go directly to sammobile.com   because maybe my link is a temporary link.
after extracting the zip file i had this file:  J700FXXU4BQC6_J700FOJV4BQC6_J700FXXU4BQC3_HOME.tar.md5   
Then i puted this file in  AP section  of ODIN software. by holding (HOME+ POWER+Volume down) went to download mode and after pressing  Volume Up key and START on odin  the firmware uploaded to my phone. thats  all....you finished now  and your mobile phone is normal again . 

(link of the video and download link  i said can not post here because i am a new bie)
if you want more detail contact me by  afshkh dot gmail dot com


----------



## Droidriven (May 31, 2017)

afshkh said:


> Hello
> I had the same problem in last 4 days. I checked all of ways  I found in internet. Using Kie3 was not successful.
> and waiting for 72 hours didn't work too.
> Finally i found the way in this  video: .......
> ...

Click to collapse



This is explained in many places already.

Also, the only time flashing with Odin would erase your data is if the firmware being flashed contains an upgraded/downgraded bootloader or if using the PIT when flashing.

Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## eduardorocha252014 (Dec 9, 2017)

I have Samsung  j700t from t mobile and when I tried powering  mi phone on I would  say custom binary  lock in red leters on top so after trying  all methods  i download the original  t mobile j700t stock and using Odin. It fixed it and the phone starts back up again


----------



## gardelc163 (Dec 10, 2017)

eduardorocha252014 said:


> I have Samsung  j700t from t mobile and when I tried powering  mi phone on I would  say custom binary  lock in red leters on top so after trying  all methods  i download the original  t mobile j700t stock and using Odin. It fixed it and the phone starts back up again

Click to collapse




jhaymatthew said:


> How to fix Custom Binary block by FRP Block with my Samsung J7..? Please..

Click to collapse








Enviado desde mi SM-G570M mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 10enrasca (Jan 17, 2018)

If you want to remove FRP just check in the list for your mobile and flash the respective file for your mobile

*Simply flash *.tar file in AP using Odin or Samsung Tool PRO*




*Samsung Exynos cpu*

SM-A310F SM-A310FD SM-A310M SM-A310MD SM-A310N0 SM-A310Y reset frp SM-A510F SM-A510FD SM-A510K SM-A510LSM-A510M SM-A510MD SM-A510S SM-A510Y SM-A510Y reset frp SM-A710F SM-A710FD SM-A710K SM-A710L SM-A710M SM-A710MD SM-A710S SM-A710Y reset frp SM-A800F SM-A800I SM-A800IZ SM-A800S SM-A800YZ SM-G150NO SM-G150NK SM-G150NL SM-G150NS SM-G155S reset frp SM-G389F SM-G5500 SM-G550F SM-G550FY SM-G550T SM-G550T1 SM-G550T2 SM-G570F SM-G570M SM-G570Y SM-G610F reset frp SM-G610FD SM-G610FZ SM-G610K SM-G610L SM-G610M SM-G610S SM-G610Y SM-G800F SM-G800I SM-G800M SM-G800Y SM-G850F SM-G850FQ SM-G850K SM-G850L SM-G850M SM-G850S SM-G850Y SM-G903F SM-G903FD SM-G903M SM-G903W SM-G920A SM-G920AZ SM-G920D SM-G920F SM-G920FD SM-G920FZ SM-G920I SM-G920K SM-G920L SM-G920S SM-G920T SM-G920T1 SM-G920W8 SM-G9250 SM-G9250A SM-G9250F SM-G9250FQ SM-G925I SM-G925K SM-G925L SM-G925S SM-G925T SM-G925T1 SM-G925W8 SM-G9287 SM-G9287C SM-G928C SM-G928F SM-G928G SM-G928I SM-G928K SM-G928L SM-G928NO SM-G928N0 SM-G928S SM-G928T SM-G928W8 SM-G930F SM-G930FD SM-G930K SM-G930L SM-G930S SM-G930W8 SM-G935F SM-G935FD SM-G935K SM-G935L SM-G935S SM-G935W8 reset frp SM-J120A SM-J120AZ SM-J120F SM-J120FN SM-J120G SM-J120M SM-J120P SM-J120W SM-J120ZN SM-J200BT SM-J200F SM-J200G SM-J200GU SM-J200M SM-J200Y SM-J320A SM-J320AZ SM-J320W8 SM-J321AZ SM-J700F SM-J700H SM-J700M SM-J700T SM-J700T1 SM-J710F SM-J710FD SM-J710FN SM-J710FZ SM-J710GN SM-J710K SM-J710MN Samsung Account SM-N910C SM-N910H SM-N910K Samsung Account SM-N910L SM-N910S SM-N910U SM-N9916K SM-N916L SM-N916S SM-N920C SM-N920CD SM-N920F SM-N920G SM-N920I SM-N920K SM-N920L SM-N920S SM-N920T SM-N920W8 SM-N930F SM-N930FD SM-N930K SM-N930L SM-N930S


*Samsung Qualcomm cpu*


G3815 SM-G3818 SM-G3819 SM-G386T SM-G386T1 SM-G386W SM-G388F t SM-G5108 SM-G5108Q SM-G5109 SM-G5308W SM-G5309W reset frp SM-G530A SM-G530BT reset frp SM-G530F SM-G530FQ Bypass Samsung Account SM-G530FZ SM-G530H reset frp SM-G530M SM-G530P SM-G530Y SM-G531F reset frp SM-G531Y SM-G5700 SM-G6000 SM-G600F reset frp SM-G600FY SM-G600S SM-G6100 SM-G710 SM-G7102 SM-G7102T SM-G7105 SM-G7105L SM-G710K SM-G710L SM-G710S SM-G7200 SM-G7202 SM-G720AX SM-G720NO SM-G730A SM-G730M SM-G730W8 SM-G7508Q SM-G7509 SM-G750A SM-G750F SM-G750H SM-G800H SM-G800HQ SM-G850A SM-G850T SM-G850W SM-G860P SM-G870A SM-G870D SM-G870F SM-G870FO SM-G870W SM-G890A SM-G891A Bypass Samsung Account SM-G9006V SM-G9006W SM-G9008V SM-G9008W SM-G9009D SM-G9009W SM-G900A SM-G900F Bypass Samsung Account SM-G900FD SM-G900FG SM-G900H SM-G900I SM-G900K SM-G900L SM-G900M Bypass Samsung Account SM-G900MD SM-G900P SM-G900S Bypass Samsung Account SM-G900T SM-G900T1 SM-G900T2 Bypass Samsung Account SM-G900T3 SM-G900V SM-G900W8 Bypass Samsung Account SM-G901F SM-G906K SM-G906L SM-G906S SM-G9105 SM-G910S SM-G9200 SM-G9208 SM-G9209 SM-G920P SM-G920R4 SM-G925P SM-G928P Bypass Samsung Account SM-G9300 Bypass Samsung Account SM-G9308 SM-G930P SM-G930T SM-G930T1 SM-G930U SM-G930V SM-G9350 SM-G935P SM-G935T SM-G935T1 SM-G935U SM-G935V reset frp SM-J100F SM-J100FN SM-J100G SM-J100M SM-J100MU reset frp SM-J100MV SM-J100VPP SM-J100Y SM-J105M SM-J110F SM-J110G SM-J110M SM-J3110 SM-J3119 SM-J320P SM-J320YZ SM-J500F SM-J500FN SM-J500G SM-J500H SM-J500M reset frp SM-J500NO Bypass Samsung Account SM-J500Y SM-J5108 SM-J510F reset frp SM-J510FN SM-J510G reset frp SM-J510H SM-J510K SM-J510L SM-J510MN SM-J510N SM-J510S reset frp SM-J510UN SM-J7108 SM-N750 SM-N7500Q SM-N7502 SM-N7505 SM-N7505L SM-N900 SM-N9000Q SM-N9002 SM-N9005 SM-N900A SM-N900K SM-N900L SM-N900P SM-N900S SM-N900T SM-N900V SM-N900W8 SM-N910A SM-N910F SM-N910G SM-N910P SM-N910T SM-N910V SM-N910W8 SM-N9150 SM-N915A SM-N915D SM-N915F SM-N915FY reset frp SM-N915G SM-N915S SM-N915T SM-N915W8 SM-N9200 reset frp SM-N9208 SM-N920P SM-N9300 reset frp SM-N930A SM-N930P SM-N930R4 SM-N930T SM-N930U reset frp SM-N930W8 SM-P350 SM-P350 SM-P355 SM-P355C SM-P355M SM-P355Y SM-P550 SM-P555 SM-P555C SM-P555K SM-P555L SM-P555M SM-P555S SM-P555Y SC-01C SC-01D SC-01E SC-01F SC-01G SC-02B SC-02C SC-02E SC-02F SC-03D SC-03E SC-04 SC-04E SC-04F SC-04G SC-05D SC-05G SC-06D SCH-I435 SCH-I545 SCH-I959 SCH-M490 SCH-M710 SCH-M715 SCH-M719 SCH-R960 Bypass Samsung Account SCH-W200 SCH-W210 SCH-W240 SCH-W270 SCH-W290 SCH-W300 SCH-W330 SCH-W350 Bypass Samsung Account SCH-W360 SCH-W80 SCH-W390 SCH-W390M SCH-W410 SCH-W420 SCH-W450 SCH-W460 SCH-W460R SCH-W510 SCH-W550 SCH-W560 SCH-W570 SCH-W580 SCH-W590 SCH-W690 SCH-W720 SCH-W740 SCH-W750 SCH-W760 SCH-W770 SCH-W780 SCH-W830 SCH-W850 SCH-W850I SCH-W860 SCH-W880 SCH-W890 SCH-W900 SCH-W910 SCH-W920 SCH-W930 SCH-W940 SCL24 SGH-A767 SGH-A777 SGH-A847 SGH-A847D SGH-A847M SGH-A847R SGH-A877 SGH-A887 SGH-A927 SGH-I187 SGH-I257 SGH-I257M SGH-I317 SGH-I317M SGH-I337 SGH-I337M SGH-I337Z SGH-I407 SGH-I437 SGH-I437P SGH-I437Z SGH-I497 SGH-I527 SGH-I527M SGH-I537 SGH-I547 SGH-I547C SGH-I577 SBypass Samsung Account GH-I677 SGH-I677L SGH-I677T SGH-I717 SGH-I717D SGH-I717M SGH-I717R SGH-I727 SGH-I727R SGH-I747 SGH-I747D SGH-I747M SGH-I757M SGH-I777 SGH-I827 SGH-I827D SGH-I847 SGH-I8700 SGH-I897 SGH-I917 SGH-I917R SGH-I937 SGH-I957 SGH-I957D SGH-I957M SGH-I957R SGH-I997 SGH-I997R SGH-M819N SGH-M919 SGH-M919M SGH-M919V SGH-S730M SGH-T199 SGH-T359 SGH-T399 SGH-T399N SGH-T469 SGH-T469V SGH-T469W SGH-T479 SGH-T479B SGH-T499 SGH-T499V SGH-T499Y SGH-T589 SGH-T589R SGH-T589W SGH-T599 SGH-T599N SGH-T599V Bypass Samsung Account SGH-T669 SGH-T679 SGH-T679M SGH-T699 SGH-T759 SGH-T769 SGH-T779 SGH-T839 SGH-T879 SGH-T889 SGH-T889v SGH-T899m SGH-T939 SGH-T959 SGH-T959p SGH-T959v SGH-T989 SGH-T989d SGH-T999 SGH-T999l SGH-T999n SGH-T999v SHV-E110S SHV-E120K SHV-E120L SHV-E120S SHV-E140S SHV-E150S SHV-E160K SHV-E160L SHV-E160S SHV-E170K SHV-E170L SHV-E170S SHV-E210K SHV-E250K SHV-E250S SHV-E270K SHV-E270S SHV-E275S SHV-E300K SHV-E300L SHV-E300S Bypass Samsung Account SHV-E330K SHV-E330L SHV-E330S SHV-E470S SHV-E500L SHV-E500S SHW-A110K SHW-A110S SHW-A130 SHW-A160S SHW-A180S SHW-A210S SHW-A220S Bypass Samsung Account SHW-A250K SHW-A250S SHW-A300S SHW-M100S SHW-M110S SHW-M130K SHW-M180S SHW-M190S SBypass Samsung Account HW-M350S SHW-M250K SHW-M250S SHW-M340S SHW-M440S

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B278uOXxF850LUFVUmhjaG56MGs


----------

